# Favorite Bands? Precise, Great White, Sobong, SimpleShot



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

*Favorite Band Latex?*​
*What latex do you like best for accuracy, power, and comfort?*

Precise666.67%Precise Anticold00.00%SoBong Taiji00.00%Sobong Xunmeng (anticold)00.00%Great White00.00%SimpleShot Black333.33%


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

What type of latex do you like best?

I'll rank my favorites below, but I'm most curious about Catty Shack's Great White bands. If you've tried them, how did you like them? Do they deliver the power that the website promises?


Precise (and Precise Anticold). Precise Anticold gives insane power but has relatively lower efficiency (joules/draw weight) than the regular Precise. Regular Precise offers great power and absolutely insane efficiency. I shoot these the most
Sobong (and anticold). I haven't found much difference between the plain and the anticold for Sobong. They both perform roughly on par with Precise, and I like the black and white colors a little more. Have not shot these as much as Precise but I look forward to experimenting.
Simpleshot Black. These are great, solid bands, but I find they get outperformed by #1 and #2. Maybe it's just the way Simpleshot cuts their tapers vs the way I get my tapers cut.

Would love to hear your opinions!

By the way, if you guys are looking for custom bandsets with any latex of your choosing (but not Great White... yet), slingshooting.com has been a great resource for me.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I've never tried Sobong, but I can tell you from personal experience that Great White is an awesome hunting band for lead bean ammo. I use Celtic Catty blue for round shot and it's absolutely fantastic, but great white is insane for hunting. It slings an 8x11mm bean like a bullet.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/126526-burning-skull-brand-white-55-tapers/


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I haven't tried Sobong or Great White, but love the thinner Precise 3rd like the 0.5 and 0.55. For precise, I have been less impressed with the wider bands like 0.7, unsure why but just not as supple or snappy as the 0.5 / 0.55. Also love the SS line from top to bottom- reliable workhorses.

While it has the heaviest pull, Catty green 0.82 is the hardest shooting one I have tried, beating out SS 0.8 by a few fps if you are good with the extra draw weight. I also tried and put Gong Chi green in this same category, stiffer pull but the 0.65 really zips 3/8" steel out.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I've tried alot of different brands, but my absolute favorite is 0.8mm black latex by simpleshot.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hoss said:


> I've tried alot of different brands, but my absolute favorite is 0.8mm black latex by simpleshot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


I tried varied black Simple-Shot bands, did not care for any of it. I wonder who is making it for him?


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> I've never tried Sobong, but I can tell you from personal experience that Great White is an awesome hunting band for lead bean ammo. I use Celtic Catty blue for round shot and it's absolutely fantastic, but great white is insane for hunting. It slings an 8x11mm bean like a bullet.
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


Hi AFS, thanks for your reply. Do you get your Great White from Catty Shack? What taper/thickness do you get, and have you ever measured the draw weight or FPS?


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I haven't tried Sobong or Great White, but love the thinner Precise 3rd like the 0.5 and 0.55. For precise, I have been less impressed with the wider bands like 0.7, unsure why but just not as supple or snappy as the 0.5 / 0.55. Also love the SS line from top to bottom- reliable workhorses.
> 
> While it has the heaviest pull, Catty green 0.82 is the hardest shooting one I have tried, beating out SS 0.8 by a few fps if you are good with the extra draw weight. I also tried and put Gong Chi green in this same category, stiffer pull but the 0.65 really zips 3/8" steel out.


Hey Flipper! Thanks for your reply. Are you shooting 3/8" steel with all your latex? Have you ever measured the speed with a chrony?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I've settled on my primary frames, pouches and ammo. I was trying to settle in on one specific brand of elastic so I could keep everything as consistent as possible in order to optimize performance and accuracy. While I really like Precise and 100% Slingshot, through my testing I've found that it really doesn't matter what brand you choose. I think it's more important to settle on a thickness (for me mostly .45 and .5) and then just tune the bands for the elastics elongation properties and feel. All of the name brand stuff is good and it shouldn't take much effort to duplicate the performance of one from the other. I prefer the soft stretch of .5 Precise (Gen 2) and 100% to bands that come to more of a dead stop, but that doesn't mean I can't shoot those and still get excellent performance/accuracy. You get used to the different feel within a few shots anyway. There may be an oddball or two out there that just don't work well for you, but it's easier to eliminate those rather than trying to find the "best".


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

crackinthekraken said:


> AppalachianFlipShooter said:
> 
> 
> > I've never tried Sobong, but I can tell you from personal experience that Great White is an awesome hunting band for lead bean ammo. I use Celtic Catty blue for round shot and it's absolutely fantastic, but great white is insane for hunting. It slings an 8x11mm bean like a bullet.
> ...


Yes I get it from Catty Shack, and I'm an oddball when it comes to ammo sizes. I use 8 and 9mm steel, 8mm lead and 8x11mm lead beans. I've used the .9 thickness with both 23-13 and 18-15 tapers

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Slide-Easy said:


> Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried alot of different brands, but my absolute favorite is 0.8mm black latex by simpleshot.
> ...


I'm not sure who makes it, according to what I've seen on a video that Nathan made he says it's special made for them.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Hoss said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > Hoss said:
> ...


I swear I think GZK makes it for them

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hoss said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > Hoss said:
> ...


I will bet my left kidney that the ******* will make it for you with HOSS written on the end of the role and you can tell people they made it special for you too.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

My experience with different brands is limited but what I have noticed is the comfort of using Precise and BSB vs SS black. Same thickness and taper and the SS black falls way behind and stacks like crazy but makes great bands for wrapping other bands to to the fork when you cut it into thin strips.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

cromag said:


> My experience with different brands is limited but what I have noticed is the comfort of using Precise and BSB vs SS black. Same thickness and taper and the SS black falls way behind and stacks like crazy but makes great bands for wrapping other bands to to the fork when you cut it into thin strips.


' but makes great bands for wrapping other bands to to the fork when you cut it into thin strips.'

Thanks, I needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

crackinthekraken said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't tried Sobong or Great White, but love the thinner Precise 3rd like the 0.5 and 0.55. For precise, I have been less impressed with the wider bands like 0.7, unsure why but just not as supple or snappy as the 0.5 / 0.55. Also love the SS line from top to bottom- reliable workhorses.
> ...


I mainly shoot 3/8" steel with the 0.5 and 0.55, and 7/16" steel with 0.8 bands. And yes, lots of chrony looks, a lot of of it posted on the forum.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You missed a few in the pole. Yongshuihu and ALS are great for smooth accuracy also and Sumeike is right there with Precise and BSB on the pull, yet it chronies a bit faster then the others in the same thickness for me.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

It's a great deal of fun to test all the different latex brands out there. And as pointed out above, most are very similar in performance. Some may be stiffer, some may be more supple, and some may shoot a few % faster than others.

One interesting thing to keep in mind is that all the latex brands discussed above kick the [email protected] out of the wrist rocket tubes of my youth. Things have some a long way from the days where I got tremendous joy launching projectiles from surgical tube banded wrist rockets in my youth. A long ways being 20% plus more velocity with draw weights of 30-50% less. Pretty incredible. Both the fun I had with the old ones in my youth and how far the modern ones have come.

Really incredible how far modern latex tapered flat bands have come. Will be interesting to see how much more they gain in the future and if there are any disruptive innovations that give quick 5-10% gains in the near future. How cool would that be?


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

My favorite bands are tapered Theraband Gold. They're quiet, no hand slap on most of my slingshots, and they last! A few of my slingshots have close to 1,000 shots, and I don't see wear on the bands! I also like my gum rubber bands I bought from Flatband.

Joe


----------



## fingerbob (Sep 22, 2018)

I really like the Precise 0.5 and 0.45 at the moment. Very smooth pulling bands. Excellent control over them if you're into lightweight ammo and target practise.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

fingerbob said:


> I really like the Precise 0.5 and 0.45 at the moment. Very smooth pulling bands. Excellent control over them if you're into lightweight ammo and target practise.


Also excellent with 3/8. That's what I use and velocities between 230 - 240 fps. More than sufficient for target shooting and field shooting at 30+ yards/meters.


----------

